# Looking for players for a table top RPG via skype game



## logan9a (Nov 24, 2008)

Modern day forensics/police procedural/monster hunting/corporate America game.  This game is classified as ‘urban fantasy’.

  This is a table top roleplaying game.  We game over skype as we have players located all over the world.  We podcast the game because we have fans all over the world as well.  This is useful as people can go to check out the podcasts to see if this is the kind of game they would like to participate in.

  Check out the message boards and podcasts at http://www.heroiccthulhu.com/

  Listen to the recent ones for better sound quality and to hear the current investigators.

  If you decide you’d like to get in on the game, please see the message boards at www.heroiccthulhu.com to find out how!

  Thanks!

  Logan


----------

